# Go to Sen. Bill Nelson's website and vote on the gun ban



## bywkqhj (Jan 9, 2011)

Go to Sen. Bill Nelson's website and vote on reinstating the gun ban

http://billnelson.senate.gov/


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Voted.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Done! And the results are as expected...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

10-98


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Done. Took about 6 seconds.


Yes (630 votes) 

 3.06%
 No (19896 votes) 

 96.67%
 No Opinion (55 votes) 

 0.27%
Total Votes: *20581*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bill Nelson is a beaddy eyed little weasel! Wouldn't trust that joker to pull gum off the bottom of my shoe! Anti law enforcement so you already know his stance. I already sent the real Florida representatives a nice long letter!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Austin said:


> Done! And the results are as expected...


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Have you noticed you can vote more than once? Not sure how many times but more than once.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Have you noticed you can vote more than once? Not sure how many times but more than once.



Its a democrats web site... what did you expect? :whistling:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

voted


this poll speaks volumes


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Jason said:


> Bill Nelson is a beaddy eyed little weasel! Wouldn't trust that joker to pull gum off the bottom of my shoe! Anti law enforcement so you already know his stance. I already sent the real Florida representatives a nice long letter!!!


Spot on:

I called Nelon's office prior to the Obamacare vote and asked if they had any calls voicing concern over this upcoming vote. The staffer said "oh yes". I then asked what direction they were taking pro or con. He said overwhelmingly con. 

I then asked him how Nelson was going to vote and he said he was going to vote for it. I said, last time I checked this was a representative republic and why was he voting against the wishes of his constituents. The staffer told me, Nelson said there were things in the bill that were good for the American people or something to that effect. 

I was flabbergasted to say the least. I do not think his "poll" is going to make a darn bit of difference in the way he votes. Most likely he will vote for presbo's bill.

FO


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Freedom Outlaw said:


> Spot on:
> 
> I called Nelon's office prior to the Obamacare vote and asked if they had any calls voicing concern over this upcoming vote. The staffer said "oh yes". I then asked what direction they were taking pro or con. He said overwhelmingly con.
> 
> ...


Yepper...as bad as Odumba! Don't are about the public just his personal agenda!:001_huh:


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Its a democrats web site... what did you expect? :whistling:


That's funny!! I voted last week....for what it's worth.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Done!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It is better to make a personal phone call or to write a letter. Otherwise, they don't know who you are. Bill Nelson is not always comfortable with the position the Democratic party takes but he has to show support for major issues to get re-elected. Same with the Republicans.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

SHunter said:


> ...Bill Nelson is not always comfortable with the position the Democratic party takes but he has to show support for major issues to get re-elected...


LMAO. That's some funny sheeet right there.:whistling:


----------

